# Im making betta drawings again!!!



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I am going to make some betta drawings... if you guys would like to tip me if they come out great i would appreciate it. I have an organization where if betta owners cant keep them anymore... i buy 5 gal tanks and keep the bettas. Thanks. It will take me a 1-5 days and never anymore than 5 days. Thanks!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is this free? If so can you do Cookie? my HM female:


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Sure... I will start now. 

To-Do:
BettaLover1507's Cookie


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Yay! It looks like I am 2nd. I have no issue with donations and I love your art, your avatar is one of yours, isn't it? It's a stunning piece.

Please do Carnelian for me. He spawned (i have 40 babies, not so small anymore) and then died about a month later 
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok. I am starting on him right now. I am making one in black and color and yes the betta in my avatar is one of mine... just the electronic version. I do way better drawings and i can do any backround. Thanks and i am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

If these are free, i would LOVE one of Honeycomb 
He is in my a bum, just pick whatever you think is the best picture XD


Thanks so much!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you also draw Lebron? If you want a clearer picture, just go to my albums. Thanks! P.S. Do you have an example of a drawing?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Here... I made Cookie in 2 different ways- one way has both black and white+color because i wasnt sure what you preferred.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry here is cookie in black and white.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah.... I can do all of you guys bettas.


TO-DO:
ravenwinds-carnelian
MyRainbowBettaFish-Honeycomb
LebronTheBetta-Lebron


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I just finished Carnelian.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

3l1zabeth said:


> Sorry here is cookie in black and white.


sorry for such a long response :lol: but i love it :-D thanks very much


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! It is so special to have a personalized drawing (or 3) of Carnelian! He was quite the character. A few of his children have that "I am A Betta" attitude. Thank you so much.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Your welcome. It was a my pleasure to draw such pretty bettas. You guys have(or have had) very pretty bettas.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Honeycomb:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> Honeycomb:


Oh m goodness! Honeycomb is amazing!!! Thanks so much! You are very talented!:-D

ps, i love how you captured his "blush" face in the picture!


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

ravenwinds said:


> yay! It looks like i am 2nd. I have no issue with donations and i love your art, your avatar is one of yours, isn't it? It's a stunning piece.
> 
> Please do carnelian for me. He spawned (i have 40 babies, not so small anymore) and then died about a month later
> [url="http://
> ...


omg this fish is breathtaking! So beautiful!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I have about 40 young fry. Most are getting colors of their mom and dad,Carnelian, peachy orange bodies and fins with darker orange-red spots and blotches. The parents were siblings, orange dalmatians. Quite a few babies are Cambodian (flesh colored bodies with the dark rusty red fins. I have about 5 that are peachy orange with tiger striped fins of the peachy orange and rusty red and they have turquoise iridescence .
I think the red color has darkened on a lot of them to an almost blood red.
I know 4 of them were stunted and will probably not get any bigger than their tiny 1" or less selves, but the rest are almost ready to be jarred (when they are old enough to leave grow out tank!...if you wait too long, they can start to be very aggressive and possibly beat each other to death).
I guess what I am saying is you could have one or two of his babies! Since its my first spawn, I am giving most away, just pay shipping!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

LebronTheBetta, I am going to start on Lebron tomarrow. Sorry for any inconvience i have caused. I am also sorry about spelling words wrong but i have to go somewhere.


----------

